# Deducting remaining vacation days when resigning



## DXB971 (Sep 8, 2009)

If an employee in Dubai decided to resign and gave a month notice, can he deduct his remaining vacation days and resign in less than 1 month?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

DXB971 said:


> If an employee in Dubai decided to resign and gave a month notice, can he deduct his remaining vacation days and resign in less than 1 month?


Best thing to do is to agree a compromise with the employee, cos otherwise depending on time worked etc., it could be 6 month ban (well pay the fine and no month ban) so talk.


----------



## DXB971 (Sep 8, 2009)

I work in a free zone so I'm not worried about the ban. But technically, can I just say that I want to deduct my remaining 2 weeks vacation from the 1-month notice? Can the employer legally refuse my request?




Andy Capp said:


> Best thing to do is to agree a compromise with the employee, cos otherwise depending on time worked etc., it could be 6 month ban (well pay the fine and no month ban) so talk.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

DXB971 said:


> I work in a free zone so I'm not worried about the ban. But technically, can I just say that I want to deduct my remaining 2 weeks vacation from the 1-month notice? Can the employer legally refuse my request?


Yes, but you would be entitled to payment in lieu.

-


----------

